# Wholesale Grooming Sites from Canada



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking for any Canadian wholesalers online that sell grooming equipment, I already know of Ren's and Hudsons but am looking for others. I have used PetEdge, but they have C.O.D to Canada.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am really pleased with Deboer Grooming Supplies & Repair Ltd. They are in Ontario and I have had really good service from them. Their prices are good and quick service. Their phone number is 1-800-787-2036.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you, I have found a company out of Calgary but their web site is not completely functional yet, they are called Showline Pet Supplies. There is also one out of Leduc Alberta (about 1 hour from where I live) called Pupular Show Products, the only problem with them is that they have a really large mark up on their items.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I love deboer as well. Great service from them. good prices. But they are a smaller company when you compare to rens or petedge in products. But they have great prices (a good sale on right now. I just bought a bunch of new blades and stuff)


----------

